# Finally, it's home...



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yesterday we picked up our newest member of the family, our '04 26RS! After 4 years of thinking, budgeting, worrying, researching, rebudgeting and rethinking, we brought home our very first trailer yesterday. Our PDI went really well, except that I never noticed that they didn't add the sway bar to the purchase order! Because we have a Suburban with a horribly long wheel base, we decided to try it without the sway...not a good idea! I drove home behind my husband who was with the trailer and I have to say that I did get nervous a couple of times watching the small sway that would occasionally start, but they tended to end pretty quickly also.

My poor husband had to back it into the "pad" next to the house with a couple of sets of neighbors watching while my mother is trying to direct him (which she was NOT to have been doing since she was on the street and not behind the fence in the pad area--HELLO!) He did a great job considering our driveway has quite a slant to it, had to go in at an angle, had parked cars to manouver around and the pad area has an air conditioning unit jetting out into it. All of that said, it only took about 10 minutes to get it in! I am quite proud of him! I myself don't feel confident enough to back into a parking slot, let alone that area, but as they say "All Is Good"! Oh yeah, I say "pad" because it is basically an unlevel dirt patch. DH will be calling around for quotes on a concrete installation tomorrow!

We stayed the night in it last night and that was a success, except my daughter thought the bunkhouse got too warm, too quick and accidently stepped on the heating vent while the heater was on-OUCH! These are the things you learn, right?

Anyway, we don't have any trips scheduled until next month but I don't know if I can wait that long!!

Thanks for letting me rave!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome aboard to another 26RS owner (check my signature). We are a growing crowd here at Outbackers.

Glad you made it home safely. A sway control is a necessity, as you found out.

What WD hitch did you get? It will have a bearing on which sway design you use. With a TT as long as the 26RS, the Reese/Draw-Tite Dual Cam HP, and the Equal-i-zer are both fine choices. Friction type sway controls are not as effective with longer TT lengths, and some manufactures do not recommend their use on trailers over 24'

Good luck, and don't be a stranger.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you NDJollyMon and Tim! We currently have the Prodigy brake system and will be getting the Equal-i-zer for sway. I think it'd help if my husband s-l-o-w-e-d down a bit before doing things like, oh I don't know...changing lanes!







Gotta love 'em







!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats on the new 26rs, we love ours and it is also our first "big trailer" not only does this site get addictive but so does goofing off with the trailer, your going to love it. One thing to think about doing before your first trip is bed rails for the bunk house if your daughter is going to sleep on top, afew kids have fallen out including my 9 year old boy who ended up with a broken Humorus, on our recent trip to Yellowstone. 
Rob


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the crowd action









Good luck with the new rig!!

Look at.... and  Another one and Hitches

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Love your avatar. Congrats on the trailer and happy camping







. Welcome to this site; I know you will find it as helpful as I have.

See around the mods.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We too own a 2004 26 RS and tow with a Yulon XL (Suburban sister). No sway control on mine. So far, no problems. Since the Yukon XL is just over 18 feet long and the trailer only 26.5 feet, it seems to tow pretty well. I always feel that the Yukon has the trailer unde control. I just take it easy, especially when changing lanes.

Randy


----------

